# Yesterday cought a mounter



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

Went out to my new money hole today and cought what i think is a mounter. But first I went to hoover spillway and saw a couple people snagin some huge s-eye, they all looked to be all over 19 inchs. My friend and I didn't do so well so we went back to this new money hole, which had been shown to me for the first time yesterday. I was throwin a jig while watchin my other rig w/a bober and minows. A old Man yelled over that he was usin mindows here yesterday and had no luck. As soon as he left I hooked into this 2 & 1/2 lbs 15 incher, it was 11 & 1/4 inchs around and had a 5 inch tailfin. I caught this beast on my ultra-lite 5 & 1/2 ft. rig which made it even more fun. 3 more inchs I would of had the state record. 
WOW what a way to start a season. 
















 I have to give mad props to my new dude I met on this site, he showed me the spot in which I caught this beauty. 
AND OHH YAA I FORGOT WERE I CAUGHT IT SO DON'T ASK  THANKS 
I'll give you a hint it's in central Ohio.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Congratulations on the nice crappie. Thats a good looking fish!


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

That's a beauty!


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

There are better pics in the photo gallery, FYI.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice fish! I'd say she's definetely a mounter at 15". That's a really, really nice crappie. It looks like a white crappie. 

The last thing I want to do is rain on your parade but the state records go by weight and the state record white crappie is 3.9lbs. You're right though if that beast would've been 3 inches longer maybe it would be pushing 4lbs if its already 2.5 lbs now. The state record black crappie is 4.5lbs. Those numbers blow me away. I got a 17" last year at a golf course pond and it was barely over 2lbs. It was paper thin. 

Again, great fish and congrats!


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

I was also woundering if anyone knows of someone who does nice mounts?


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

tell me wher you got it and ill tell ya who can mount it lol just kidding  nice croppie dude


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

My tournament buddy got a 17" crappie at a quarry we always fish that was right around 3lbs. His pic is up of him holding it at the Hilliard gander Mountain.

Nice fish though! Do you need permission to fish all golf course ponds?


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

I went to a bait shop. Can't tell you which one. I've never fished a golf course pond, how is it Carp? and if i was at a golf course then my was a old man there fishin with me and other people?
Don't hate.....


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I was referring to Pigstickers response in regards to the Golf Course pond question. Sorry the structure of my post was a bit confusing.

Very nice Crappie though!


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

my bad too, forgot he said that, thanks man.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Nice fish! As far as getting it mounted, I cant remember the guys name, but he did two trout for me. I got his name from the Mad river Outfitters store. He lives over by the Hoover dam. I will look around for his card, I got a 28.5 inch saugeye at Indian I am going to have mounted.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Real nice crappie Gotem. Good to see you value a trophy fish and you're looking to get it mounted. That is very cool!

Oh and Syclone, my hats off to ya as a 28.5" saugeye is a freakin pig for sure!!!!

I use Jim's Taxidermy in Port Clinton. On a saugeye mount, no matter who is doing it I would definately take in a clear photo that shows the color pattern or it may come back looking exactly like a walleye.

CG


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

There is a photo of a crappie in the bait store at hoover over 4lb.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations on a very nice fish.


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

Leupy if there's a picture of a 4 lbs crappie at a hoover bait shop then it must be the state record because Pigsticker said the state record is 3.9 lbs. I would like to see that hog if it is really 4 lbs, i'll have to look next time i'm out there. Thanks all for the positive feedback.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice Fish!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

It could be over 4lbs and still not be a record if it's a black crappie, which im pretty sure it is. The record for white crappie is 3.9 but for the black its 4.5lbs. That would really suck to catch a crappie over 4lbs and not get a record wouldn't it? Or that pic could be from out of state also.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

DARN NICE CRAPPIE !!! i havent caught one that big in 5 yrs !!!


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

GOTEM' said:


> I went to a bait shop. Can't tell you which one. I've never fished a golf course pond, how is it Carp? and if i was at a golf course then my was a old man there fishin with me and other people?
> Don't hate.....


Huh?

BTW, nice fish. But the weight and size doesn't seem to come together. Sure would be good eating though.


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

I deffently measured everything on the fish and it was deffently 15 inchs, 11 & 1/4 inchs around with a 5 inch tailfin tip to tip. She was pregnent and weighed 2.6 lbs.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Great fish! 

I think that the measurements definitely correspond with the weight. Check the below weight calculator.

http://www.championbass.com/weight_calculator.html

Nice job!


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Redhawk, that site looks like it will be very usefull, and the site even says it should weight 2.8125 lbs. She was a fatty 2.6 lbs tho still prob. the bigest one i'll catch in years or ever.


----------



## mjsbas (Jun 12, 2004)

Ernie Wallace at Central Flyway Taxidermy will mount that fish for you. He is in Westerville at 268 N. State Street, 891-6936. He does great work.

Nice fish.

Mike


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am going back today for some rod repair I will get the exact weight, the pic is not outside on the board it is inside by the south register. the angler told them he caught it in big walnut creek behind the ball park in Galena. I doubt it it had to come from a farm pond in my opinion. I will post back later,


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

the crappie from hoover was 19" long and weighed 4.33 lbs.
black crappie.


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

4.33 lbs?! That is an awfully hefty crappie! My brother-in-law caught a 17" crappie last summer, but we didn't get a weight on it. I can promise it was nowhere near 4lbs though!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> 4.33 lbs?! That is an awfully hefty crappie! My brother-in-law caught a 17" crappie last summer, but we didn't get a weight on it. I can promise it was nowhere near 4lbs though!


it was definitely i pig.pre-spawn,full of eggs and weighed on certified scales,checked by the state to confirm it was a black because it was thought to be a record white.


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

misfit said:


> the crappie from hoover was 19" long and weighed 4.33 lbs.
> black crappie.




Still find it interesting that in 20 years of fishing hoover i never caught or seen a black crappie.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Used to be quite a few blacks in Hoover. In the early 80's, about 1/4 of our catch in the spring were blacks & they were pigs !!! The whites were over populated and stunted & most people fished through 100 to get 10 decent keepers. The blacks at that time stayed a little deeper ....... never caught anything like a 4 pounder ,though !!! Sounds like I need to get back there & leave Alum alone once in a while.
Tim


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

I just got 2000 hits and this is overwheling to me.I've never had more then 10 people see what I've caught in my life. I just want to say, Thank You to everyone for all the positive feed back I got. I wasn't sure if I wanted to get it mounted, but with all your help backin me I will go through with it even though I'm a starving student. THANKS TO ALL and hopefully this season will be a properous one for you to.


----------



## tgee (Apr 8, 2007)

what did it weigh. Is it a crappie?


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes, it was 15 inchs and around 2.6-2.7 lbs. (11 & 1/4 inch girth).

In addition I'm still looking for someone to do my fish so if anyone knows of a Taxidermy that you want to refer let me know. 

Also I'm looking for a nice piece of drift wood if anyone has any let me know. Something that could sit on a table possibly. But I'm not picky. THANKS ALL


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Check out my buddy in Westerville, Central Flyway Taxidermy. His name is Ernie Wallace and number is 891-6936. His shop is located at N. State St. and Old County line road by the car wash. Tell him Greg sent you...BD


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

I got someone to do my fish for $75 so I'm good on the mount. 
Thanks to All Again


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

WOW, I have never had a fish mounted but $75 sounds awful cheap. Did you at least go into the shop and check out some mounts. The only thing I have ever had mounted was a deer and as I shopped around I found that you get what you pay for in a mount. I would think a trophy like that Crappie you would want the best quality mount you could get. If finances was a problem right now you could always freeze it till you had the extra cash. I think I read that you should wrap it in a damp cloth before freezing but I could be wrong.


----------



## bumblebee (Mar 14, 2007)

Great Fish!! I have caught thousands of crappie and never crossed the 2.5 mark YET. I do have two fish mounted, a bream and a grayling (sp?). The bream is a skin mount and the other is a glass mount. the glass mount is much better and it will last forever and it also allows you to be able to eat your trophy Ha. Good Luck


----------

